# Black or White sand??



## buro (Feb 12, 2006)

I am upgrading my tank and would like to know what type of sand/gravel will look good for my 6RBPs. I am thinking of getting pure white sand right now, though I have heard that a black substrate also brings out the P's colors. Also, is it difficult to clean sand compared to gravel? 
Thanks.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

well your talkin two complete opposites here in color- id say go black as it looks more natural, id even go playsand before i would white but thats just me... sand is easy to clean but you gotta use some finesse cause if you get to close your gonna suck some up and if you go with black its generally not gonna be as cheap to buy


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

black sand, black tank, black background, black canopy, black light, would be sick ass f*cking tank dude!


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I think white sand looks better, but u can see the poop more on the white sand so i would go with black.


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

RedBelly Dom said:


> I think white sand looks better, but u can see the poop more on the white sand so i would go with black.


I prefer white sand too.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

everything and i mean everything will show on black too- just gotta keep up with it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i use white in my tanks. it depends on what you like tho, dark substrate and the fish will look darker, light they will look lighter. i personally dont like dark rhoms so i have my rhom on white sand.

reds will be the same. they will most likely look meaner and dark on black sand but the colour may look brighter red on the white sand. plus u can always go with natural sand colour which makes it look the most natural as to what you would find the piranha's living around in the wild.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

black is impossible to clean


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

froogle said:


> black is impossible to clean


"nothing is impossible, there always a way out"


----------



## eddy3 (Jan 3, 2006)

*I have a question about sand, Is it good for benefical bacteria to grow? as compared to gravel*


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I would'nt use sand if I were you,it's pain in the ass to work with, just get natural fine gravel looks awesome the best thing is it's gravel but looks like sand this way you get best of both worlds..


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

Pool filter sand is a great sand to use. It settles quickly and less likely to get in your filters if you're careful.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

zombietime said:


> Pool filter sand is a great sand to use. It settles quickly and less likely to get in your filters if you're careful.


"Zombietime" when you say pool filter, is that a new brand of the sand or pool filter as an overflow???


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> Pool filter sand is a great sand to use. It settles quickly and less likely to get in your filters if you're careful.


"Zombietime" when you say pool filter, is that a new brand of the sand or pool filter as an overflow???








[/quote]

pool filter sand is the sand that you use in a pool filter. its coarse. you can buy it at a pool supply store or usually home depot, etc.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nick007x said:


> Pool filter sand is a great sand to use. It settles quickly and less likely to get in your filters if you're careful.


"Zombietime" when you say pool filter, is that a new brand of the sand or pool filter as an overflow???








[/quote]

pool filter sand is the sand that you use in a pool filter. its coarse. you can buy it at a pool supply store or usually home depot, etc.
[/quote]

thank you for clearing up my mind.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I like using black sand with most serra's but all depends on what you like Ive had both black and white sand and I personally like white sand much more than black.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

black look way better.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> black look way better.


you like what i like..


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

ok what sand has the biggest grain then? cause I'm too thinking of swtiching over to sand....I wanna go with a bigger grained play sand if poosible. If its a bigger grain, will it be easier to clean and have a less chance of clogging my filters.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

anybody?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> anybody?


i'm thinking playsand.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

yea play sand are bigger grain.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

but play are suck to clean at first........but worth of every effort you put on.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> black sand, black tank, black background, black canopy, black light, would be sick ass f*cking tank dude!


DUDE!! Thats been my setup snice the first day ive owned Ps BUT i think i might switch to white substrate snice i got a Gold diamond and substrate does affect the Ps color


----------



## buro (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! I think I'll stick with gravel as sand seems to be v difficult to clean!


----------



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

go with the black sand it looks more natural and white sand is ok but the thing is u can see all the waste that they produce or the food that they didn't eat, when i change my white sand to black i noticed that my black rhom is more active and aggressive.. but really it's up for your taste


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

white are nice, but i still prefer black.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd like black too, but i don't feel like paying $20 a bag for only 20lbs, as seeing I have 125G....too much $$$$$$


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

definetly black sand, black sand gives an aweome look


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Ed griswold said:


> definetly black sand, black sand gives an aweome look










it worth every penny you got :laugh:


----------

